# Coosa River??



## caver101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a new area to me, just started going down there last fall to hunt and fish (rod & reel). 

Anybody ever bowfish it? It has to be decent I would think. Saw a big gar surface last year in one of the slews while scouting. 

Any hints/tips for the Coosa from the AL line up to the River Road ramp?


----------



## castandblast (Mar 24, 2011)

The water is usually too muddy. Id look for clearer water.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Apr 7, 2011)

caver all them backwater spots you duck or goose hunted this year is good for bow fishing ive done it many of times lol. how did the season go for you?


----------



## caver101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks.

Our season did not go as well as I would have liked it too. Just did not get to spend enough time on the water this year.....and maybe a little bit of bad shooting too, lol.


----------



## Depthfinder (May 19, 2011)

Howdy Neighbors,
I'm a fellow duck buster around the GA side Coosa River area.  I seen a really big gar surface 2 years ago at the Hwy 100 bridge while fishing.  It was the biggest fish I've ever seen on that river.  it was in the fall of the year, and its head had to be 10-12" wide.  I didn't hunt it for ducks this year, but did wear out some private land close!!


----------



## caver101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Going down Saturday night to give it a go. I will report back on how we do.


----------

